
Saudi Arabia ends purge after recovering $100bn from princes and businessmen - onetimemanytime
https://www.telegraph.co.uk/news/2019/01/31/saudi-arabia-ends-purge-recovering-100bn-princes-businessmen/
======
jdhn
This has basically been a power play from the crown prince from the very
beginning. You get to look like you're rooting out corruption all while
eliminating competitors/cementing allegiances and shaking people down for
money which you can then use to shore up the finances of your country. 3
birds, one stone.

------
jjeaff
Recovered to where? Back to the government or back to the royal family's
personal accounts? Or is there any difference?

